# Crash Replacement Policy



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Just wondering if I make the big plunge and purchase my dream bike, what kind of policy does Colnago have in place for crash replacement? Does that extend to the original purchaser only? Thanks.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

HighFlyer said:


> Just wondering if I make the big plunge and purchase my dream bike, what kind of policy does Colnago have in place for crash replacement? Does that extend to the original purchaser only? Thanks.


You crash, you pay! The way it should be. If I purchased a new Colnago, I certainly wouldn't want to pay for somebody else's foolishness.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

20 years ago, crashing wasn't such a big deal with steal frames. Now, crashing can cost several thousands of dollars on a carbon fiber frame, and what really sucks is that they say that even though a carbon fiber frame might not look damaged on the outside, it might be damaged on the inside and therefore unsafe to ride. You really have to roll the dice when deciding whether or not to buy a carbon fiber frame to race it. Then again, how many frames today are not made with some type of carbon fiber in them. I think all of Colnago's frames, at least the performance oriented ones, have some type of carbon fiber stays even if they are a steal frame or aluminum frame.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

A couple of thoughts from someone who can only afford one 'dream' bike...

1. Some companies, like Calfee, can fix other manufacturer's damaged carbon frames. At least, thats what I've read.

2. I decided that I would buy my dream bike, and ride it, and not worry if I destroy it. And if I do destroy it, then I'll replace it with a cheaper frame, until I save enough $$ to get another 'dream' frame. You only live once!


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

It's a frightening thought, thanks...I think!


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Why is it scary?*

Do Honda has a crash replacement program if one crashes his car into a lamp post? That is what insurance company is for. However, the car's warranty and insurance is void if it is driven on a race track. So race at your own risk.

It all really comes down to afforadability and passion for the sports. How much one willing to accept his losses ($$$) for his/her passion. I had a head-on collision on my bike, thrown right onto the windshield. It was the car driver's fault so the insurance company paid for the bike - luck out. It is considered a vehicle accident. Now, if you race, then all bets are off. Race a bike that you can afford (financially and psychologically) to lose.

Mind you there are some bike makers do offer crash replacement program. But when it comes to high-end boutique bikes (Colnago, De Rosa, Look, Time, etc.), very rare.

I think Trek or Cannondale offers a program??? but their market is huge ... from low-end to high-end. So the impact on operating margin due to crash replacement is probably acceptable.


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

It is not a question of "foolishness" or even racing, although I do race at a club level. I have been on many group rides where accidents and potential accidents happen (actually more crashes seem to happen on my group rides then in races-at the club level). I posed the question because other manufactures have crash replacement policys and that may have a bearing in my decision as to my future wheels.
I think tmluk hit the nail on the head...can I afford to psychologically lose the bike or is my knowledge that if i crack up the bike, going to affect the enjoyment and manner in which I ride? Given your answers with respect to Colnago's policy, it will have a bearing on my decision...and that is all I was looking to find out.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

HighFlyer said:


> It is not a question of "foolishness" or even racing, although I do race at a club level. I have been on many group rides where accidents and potential accidents happen (actually more crashes seem to happen on my group rides then in races-at the club level). I posed the question because other manufactures have crash replacement policys and that may have a bearing in my decision as to my future wheels.
> I think tmluk hit the nail on the head...can I afford to psychologically lose the bike or is my knowledge that if i crack up the bike, going to affect the enjoyment and manner in which I ride? Given your answers with respect to Colnago's policy, it will have a bearing on my decision...and that is all I was looking to find out.


Get the colnago (if that is your dream bike)!! 10 years from now, are you going to look back and think "whew, good thing I never bought the bike I wanted in case I had crashed"....
Get the bike you really want, and if you wreck it, replace it with a $500 frame until you can again afford the bike you want. Just my $.02
Cheers


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> 20 years ago, crashing wasn't such a big deal with steal frames. Now, crashing can cost several thousands of dollars on a carbon fiber frame, and what really sucks is that they say that even though a carbon fiber frame might not look damaged on the outside, it might be damaged on the inside and therefore unsafe to ride. You really have to roll the dice when deciding whether or not to buy a carbon fiber frame to race it. Then again, how many frames today are not made with some type of carbon fiber in them. I think all of Colnago's frames, at least the performance oriented ones, have some type of carbon fiber stays even if they are a steal frame or aluminum frame.


Any frame can be repaired. The question is more whether there is a economical viability of repairing. In the Colnago range, the C-50, Extreme C, Extreme Power, Master Carbon, and Master XL are all readily repairable, whether there is damage to the front end, the rear end or the main triangle elements, including all the carbon fiber elements. For the Cristallo and the President, due to their monocoque design, the viability question could make certain repairs to the main triangle more problematic. It is very difficult to repair the aluminum and/or titanium ones remaining within economical viability, apart from the glued carbon fiber bits. Colnago is actually better in this repair respect that most other modern day builders, as most of the design of their bikes allow for repairs. Something that is often not the case with other builders. As an example if you have a Scott CR1, you can kiss your bike goodbye after many accidents that can be repaired on a Colnago.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

HighFlyer said:


> It is not a question of "foolishness" or even racing, although I do race at a club level. I have been on many group rides where accidents and potential accidents happen (actually more crashes seem to happen on my group rides then in races-at the club level). I posed the question because other manufactures have crash replacement policys and that may have a bearing in my decision as to my future wheels.
> I think tmluk hit the nail on the head...can I afford to psychologically lose the bike or is my knowledge that if i crack up the bike, going to affect the enjoyment and manner in which I ride? Given your answers with respect to Colnago's policy, it will have a bearing on my decision...and that is all I was looking to find out.


Bicycle accidents never happen by chance. Although the "just riding along" scenario is a favorite of consumers to explain away any number of accidents, it simply does not happen. There is always a root cause of the accident. If a mechanical failure caused by a manufacturing error is at the base of the accident, Colnago like any responsible manufacturer will set things right. In this case, the fact that a family-run company like Colnago is still around after all these years gives you a likely higher degree of protection than dealing with most of the newly created companies or those run by unknown owners. The only reason that I can see anybody offering a crash replacement policy is to make up for other deficiencies.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Live the Dream*

The price of hi-end bicycles has risen so high now a days that they almost cost as much as a motorcycle. So I full appreciate the emotional impact of loss if one just rides along in a group ride and crashes. But at the end of the day, you are paying top dollar for a dream bike for a sport that you feels really passionate about. The MUST HAVE factor. And I agree with "gibson00", get the dream bike that you want and can afford and live the dream.

By the way, I recall that crash replacement program is a matter of offering the owner to purchase a new frame at a reduced cost. So I don't think it is a $0 policy ... correct me if I am wrong. So which ever way you cut it, it still costs you if you crash or _riding along_ as "dnalsaam" puts it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

All of the crash replacement programs I have seen have the person paying the manufacturer's cost of the new frame. On carbon fiber frames, I think that is well above $1,000. So, it still isn't cheap to crash a carbon fiber frame even when there is a crash replacement policy in effect.

Regarding Colnagos, there was a post on here a month or two ago about a guy that wrecked his and needed one of the tubes replaced. He sent the bike to Maestro in England to have the work done and I believe he had the bike repaired and repainted for $800.

Me, I just ordered the Colnago Cristallo and will suck it up if I wreck it. However, if all goes well with work, I'll be able to get another frame in the spring, and looking at the 2007 catalog it would probably be the Extreme Power, a repairable frame.


----------

